# Adaptar microfono inalambrico a guitarra electrica?



## idontcar3 (Sep 5, 2009)

SaluDS foreros vengo con una duda..

De por casualidad callo en mis manos un microfono inalambrico con todo y receptor ..





Lo desarme y pues.. me intereso adaptarlo para mi guitarra electrica y encontre varios obstaculos..

para mi seria nada mas el positivo y tierra de la capsula fonocaptora a la salida de mi guitarra peeeero.. me encontre con algo llamado impedancia ..

tengo entendido que la salida de una guitarra electrica es alta.. y pues.. en la capsula fonocaptora dice que es de 600 ohm 





tienen alguna idea de como deberia hacer lo que me propongo?

adjunto dos fotos mas de el circuito










los cables, de la derecha, amarillo, rojo y lo que pareze azul pero es verde corresponden a los d ela capsula fonocaptora (rojo-amarillo) y el verde de 1.5 +vdc

y los de la izquierda, rojo y amarillo van a la antena y el azul es el GND entoncs..

que piensan?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola Javivi

Me mataste con el foco, pero en la tercera foto decís que hay tres cables que van a la cápsula. Seguramente uno es tierra, el otro está conectada a la entrada del circuito y el tercero lleva tensión para un mic que adivino que es electret. Remarco una palabra clave: Adivino.

La otra posibilidad es que sea una cápsula pasiva y balanceada, pero no creo que sea eso. 

¿A qué se conecta cada uno de esos tres cables en la placa? ¿Y en la cápsula?

Saludos


----------



## idontcar3 (Sep 5, 2009)

no no perdon creo que no se ntendio.. los rojo-amarillo de la derecha.. son de la capsula fonocaptora.. y el verde al positivo de la bateria AA (por eso el +1.5VDC) y los de la izquierda rojo y amarillo a la antena.. o cable (el microfono tambn se puede usar con cable) y el azul al engativo de la abteria


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

Buenísimo, con un poquito de suerte no es electret y es más simple.

Uno de los dos cables de la cápsula debe ir a tierra y el otro irá a la entrada del amplificador (o del transmisor).
Conectá la alimentación y medí si hay tensión continua entre los dos. De no haberla, no es electret y el asunto sólo es identificar la entrada y su impedancia. Si fuera alta, listo el asunto.
Si fuera baja, a cambiarla.

Y si hubiera tensión, a ver el circuito. Pero seguramente con un condensador ya serás feliz.

Saludos


----------



## idontcar3 (Sep 6, 2009)

bueno cacho entendi poco pero.. conecte la pila.. le di al swicht el led encendio y a afalta de multimetro.. probe los cables con mi lengua y.. los dos que van a la capsula fonocaptora no tienen tension.. esto es bueno?.. sigo recordando que la capsulta fonocaptora tiene una etiqueta con la marca y dice tambien 600 ohm.. bueno gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 6, 2009)

javivi_kenshin dijo:


> ...a afalta de multimetro.. probe los cables con mi lengua y.. los dos que van a la capsula fonocaptora no tienen tension.. esto es bueno?..


No, claro que no es bueno probar si hay tensión con la lengua. Si vas a arreglar un velador no me pidas ayuda: Me sentiría culpable.
Además, si la pila estuviera medio gastada no sentirías el voltaje en la lengua.
Bueh, digamos que tenés un mic dinámico en tus manos y no hay voltaje, medido con el lengua system.



javivi_kenshin dijo:


> ...sigo recordando que la capsulta fonocaptora tiene una etiqueta con la marca y dice tambien 600 ohm..


Esa es la impedancia de salida del bobinado del mic. A vos te interesa la de entrada del transmisor (o del amplificador que tenga antes).

Revisá los dos cables: Uno debe ir a tierra y el otro a algún circuito. Ese ha de ser el amplificador/transmisor. Esa es la entrada que interesa. Si podés levantar el circuito, perfecto. Si no, una foto de lo que se ve por ahí donde se conecta ese cable.

----

De todas formas, ya podrías probar de conectar la entrada a tu guitarra directamente. Descartadas las cosas que podrían traer problemas (alimentación para un electret), en el peor de los casos sonará mal, bajito o no sonará.

Saludos


----------



## idontcar3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> No, claro que no es bueno probar si hay tensión con la lengua. Si vas a arreglar un velador no me pidas ayuda: Me sentiría culpable.
> Además, si la pila estuviera medio gastada no sentirías el voltaje en la lengua.
> Bueh, digamos que tenés un mic dinámico en tus manos y no hay voltaje, medido con el lengua system.
> 
> ...


 
Bueno bueno.. hoy por fin me compre unos caimancitos o pizas al estilo "Aligator" imagino que sabran cuales son.. y pues asi si pude realizar las pruebas.. bueno.. conecte todo y.. tada.. se escucha.. pero.. digamos que algo distorcionado adjunto unos archivos de audio, en realidad link a mi sitio de hostingaca uno con el amplificador en modo clean, noten que se escucha como distorcionado:http://www.4shared.com/file/131265440/7d557145/1_online.htmlseguido, con modo en distoricon.. usando el circuito del microfonoy aca.. lo mismo pero con el cable de 6.3mm.. de la guitarra http://www.4shared.com/file/131266691/aecd441e/2_online.html guitarra algo (en realdiad mucho) desafinada pero se nota la diferencia.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 8, 2009)

Bueno, estás (al parecer) enfrentándote a una impedancia demasiado baja de entrada en el pre del mic.

Ahora sí que no queda otra que relevar el circuito y fijarse cómo está hecho. Seguramente será cuestión de cambiar unos pocos componentes (apostaría que una o dos resistencias nomás) y andará.
Tratá de dibujar el circuito o por o menos de poner una foto (bien en foco y clara) de lo que hay por la zona donde entra la señal.


Saludos


----------



## idontcar3 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Tratá de dibujar el circuito o por o menos de poner una foto (bien en foco y clara) de lo que hay por la zona donde entra la señal.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
mm bueno stem.. empeze a hacer el circuito en pcb wizard pero no guardo los datos y.. pensandolo bien no podria hacerlo en corto tiempo.. comenze la universidada y pues es un pain in the ass.. pero podria hacer un esquematico no tan completo.. quizas unos 5 componentes despues de cada salida-entrada.. como a la entrada del audio, a la alimentacion y a la salida de la antena a ver si asi sirve.. si no..de apoco hare el esquematico completo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2009)

javivi_kenshin dijo:


> ...pero podria hacer un esquematico no tan completo.. quizas unos 5 componentes despues de cada salida-entrada.. como a la entrada del audio, a la alimentacion y a la salida de la antena a ver si asi sirve..


Eso es lo que hace falta.
Con la entrada de audio y poco más ya estamos más que bien.

Saludos


----------



## idontcar3 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Eso es lo que hace falta.
> Con la entrada de audio y poco más ya estamos más que bien.
> 
> Saludos


 
uuh perdon cacho.. la uni no me deja tiempo.. y bueno no tengo internet ando en casa de un amigo y justo ayer que sali temprano de la uni no encontraba el cuaderno donde tengo parte del esquematico pero ya lo encontre.. ya ahora sigo el esquematico y si puedo subo mañana mismo perdon por el retraso


----------



## melakatua (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola y saludo ante todo, he de decir que javivi y yo hemos tenido la misma idea con el mismo circuito "micro inalambrico de la tienda de los chinos". Por suerte me he tropezado con ustedes y haber si Cacho nos puedes echar una mano.
Bueno al lio, he esquematizado parte del circuito "supongo que es la parte que nos interesa modificar, que es la adaptacion de entrada"

http://www.flickr.com/photos/43645292@N05/4021162208/

Bueno, sin mas un saludo esperando una solucion.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2009)

Mhhh...

Con una mínima pizca de suerte, cambiando las dos resistencias de 47k por otras más grandes eso debería mejorar bastante.
Con dos de 82/100k quizá ya funcione, con 330k debería ir seguro. Cuanto menores sean, mejor. Es cuestión de probar el valor mínimo con el que suena bien.

Probá inicialmente con un valor alto, del orden de los 330 o 470k y si anda empezá a bajar. Esto es para comprobar si la idea es factible.

Si no funciona eso, habrá que ver de acomodar un operacional que le baje la impedancia a la salida y se la deje fácil de "masticar" al inalámbrico.


Saludos


----------



## melakatua (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola Cacho, eso no funciona, reenplace las dos R de 47K por 2 de 100k , 57K (47+10) y nada como si no enviara portadora , reenplace por 49K2 (47K+2K2) y funcionaba como con 47k. Lo del operacional ya lo pense pero me gustaria conservar el voltage de la pila de 1,5V con lo que creo es imposible hacer funcionar el operacional. Segun he leido es cuestion de hacer una adaptacion de impedancia ya que la capsula del micro es de 600 onmios (alta impedancia) y los captores de la guitarra son de 16k (muy alta impedancia).He encontrado en el foro un circuito que podria servirhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/guitarra-inalambrica-2052/
aportado por Jorge Flores Vergaray pero va  a 9v.
¿Habria posibilidad de adaptarlo a 1,5v?
bueno si se te ocurre tambien algo para seguir modificando la etapa previa al oscilador seguimos probando. Si no  le encajare una pila 9v.
Mañana ire a comprar el transistor fet del circuito de adaptacion de impedancia y hare pruebas para ver si funciona.
Pero lo dicho, si te ocurre algo aqui te espero.

Un saludo y gracias por tu interes.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2009)

Es raro lo que decís...
El caso con este bichito es que si con el divisor hecho con 47k funciona, debería funcionar con otro valor también.

La cosa fea de las impedancias la vas a notar en una pérdida de volumen o en una distorsión a partir de cierta frecuencia. Si no se escucha nada de nada, el asunto no es la impedancia.

De pensar en poner algo a 9V, mejor buscá un TL061 que te va a hacer más fácil la vida ;-).

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 21, 2009)

por algun lado tengo uno de estos mic, y debo decir que ya de por si usandolo de microfono como corresponde no suena bien(guarda con eso)

ademas me parece que tengo uno o 2 mas por ahi, ya que se averian de nada, son de amigos que me los pasaron pa arreglar y les terminaba conviniendo comprar uno nuevo a que yo ande investigando que no le andaba

saludos


----------



## Zet@ (Oct 24, 2009)

Hola! Mira hace tiempo hice una adaptacion con estos transmisores de microfono, andan bastante bien con respecto al precio que tienen. Este transmisor trabaja con una pila pero internamente posee un inversor de tension de 1.5v a 5 voltios, lo que yo hice fue un circuito distorsionador pequeño que funcinaba con transistores a muy baja tension ademas de un bajo consumo. A la salida de este conecte el transmisor, teniendo en cuenta que antes de la entrada el distorsionador poseia un capacitor de 1uf en serie con un preset, cuyo conexion era un divisor de tension ajustable, es decir un pin a masa o 0 v el del centro era la salida y el otro extremo al pin del capacitor. Luego ajuste el preset hasta que el sonido recibido fue bastante bueno, demasiado a lo que esperaba. Luego por cuestiones de consumo, decidi saltearme el inversor de tension que poseia el transmisor y lo alimente con 2 baterias de 3.5 v ultrachatas. En total aproximadamente 7 voltios. A tener en cuenta el circuito funciona desde 3v hasta 7v sin ningun inconveniente, luego hay que retocar algunos componentes. El alcance es pequeño hasta 10m sin inconveniente, el problema radica que transmite en vhf, en la banda de FM, especificamente entre lo 87 a los 91 Mhz, cosa de que si hay una estacion de radio que transmita en esas frecuencias el alcance se reduce y en lugar de escuchar el micro o la guitarra, escuchas la radio.


----------



## melakatua (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola Zet@, si puedes enviame diagrama que me propones, a ver si le meto mano, gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ene 13, 2010)

hola muchachos espero no incumplir con las reglas del foro de no revivir temas...
estoy interesado en este tema
yo quiero ponerle a mi violin electrico!!
existe algun _*modulo*_ ya armado de transmisor y receptor para audio?que sea conseguible en argentina?...


----------



## linx (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola !
Soy guitarrista y me gustaría construirme mi propio transmisor inalambrico, he estado mirando por aqui, y he encontrado poca información, me gustaria construir algo similar al de este post:
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/BeetleMklll/BeetleMkIII.html
Y como soy estudiante de electronica, me gustaria disseñar mi propio circuito, pero no se muy bien como hacerlo.
Y otra duda, me serviria también para unos teclados ?
Venga, espero que comenten todo lo que sepan a cerca del tema !

GRACIAS


----------



## gonzalis (Feb 19, 2011)

Muy buena idea! yo tambien toco la guitarra y me encantaria hacerme uno de estos equipos pero no perderemos calidad de sonido? espero que alguien que entienda nos pueda ayudar..saludos


----------



## Dano (Feb 20, 2011)

linx dijo:


> Hola !
> Soy guitarrista y me gustaría construirme mi propio transmisor inalambrico, he estado mirando por aqui, y he encontrado poca información, me gustaria construir algo similar al de este post:
> http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/BeetleMklll/BeetleMkIII.html
> Y como soy estudiante de electronica, me gustaria disseñar mi propio circuito, pero no se muy bien como hacerlo.
> ...



Ese circuito no sirve, al primer salto la frecuencia se dispara.

Usen el buscador "Transmisor FM PLL"

La pérdida de calidad va en cuestión de gustos como todo.


----------



## interceptor (May 25, 2011)

hola chicos ,que tal ,bueno yo tengo una idea y pienso que podria funcionar,tambien tengo uno de esos micros inalambricos la verdad es que no lo eh desarmado,por que aun es nuevo pero uno de estos dias lo voy a tener que hacer para quietarme esa duda me gira por mi cabeza,bueno,si bien es cierto la bobina del microfono (osea el que viene de fabrica)tiene menos impedancia que el fonocaptor de la guitarra electrica,pero bien creo yo que el problema no radica en si de la impedancia(viendolo de otro modo)en realidad es porque el la señal que va a recibir el emisor es pobre,entoces mi idea es ponerle un pequeño pre amplificador asi como las de los bajos electricos activos,entonces asi ya conseguiremos tener una señal mas fuerte para que nuestro emisor lo envie anuestro receptor,hagan la prueba de todos modos lo voy hacer esta semana,esq tengo mucho que estudiar y ya no tengo tiempo para hacer mis experimentos como antes.bueno espero que les sirva de ayuda,eh visto muchos pres,por la web que se pueden alimaentar con pilas de 9 voltios


----------



## idontcar3 (May 26, 2011)

y yo por vago nunca saque el esquema para ver que se modificaba, y no encuentro el emisor =/... no creo que el pre-amplificado sea un problema, aunque la verdad no se mucho del tema, buscare, si lo consigo lo retomo aunque creo que se le soltaron unos cables, menos mal que le tome fotografías.. ya aviso si pasa algo


----------

